# 2017 F250 Front End Issues



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Thoughts on this: 2017 Ford F-250, 6.7 Lariat diesel, right at 50K miles and the front end feels loose. Experienced a mild death wobble shake on one occasion. Truck is all stock on original Michelins, mix of city / highway driving, no off-road use, never wrecked. Dropped it off at the Ford dealer for a look and was told the bushings and tie rods were worn out. Looking at approximately $1,800.00 plus a realignment. Anyone else had an issue on theirs with this few miles? Just curious if this is a one off deal or somewhat normal.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Yep had the same thing - but I had death wobble frequently starting at 35,000 on my 2017. Frustrating part is that ford wonâ€™t admit it is a problem - try to blame it on stuff wearing out. Bad design. 

My solution - I traded it in for a 2019.


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

Why would you trade the same make/model truck giving you issues with only 35K miles in on a newer one?


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Not a good sign for a truck that should last 400k miles with a Diesel engine. Those repairs will be costly over time. Ford should take care of that issue on a stock vehicle, I would try a different dealership.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

$1800 for tie rods and bushings?


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

*Can Do Front End*

I would take it to Can Do on West Main in Baytown, and have them look at it. They are the only shop that I trust to work on my vehicles.


----------



## texas bohunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Take it to Can Do Front Ends on West Main in Baytown. They are reasonable and use MOOG parts.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd suspect those orig michelins. I had a 17 and changed the tires (michelins) at 30K because they were chit. Drove the truck to 100K with no front end problems. Even had a heavy ranch hand out front.


----------



## Pintabo (Feb 8, 2006)

Gulfcoastin said:


> Why would you trade the same make/model truck giving you issues with only 35K miles in on a newer one?


You sound like my wife!! The new 2019 is a Platinum with different shocks - not the cheap version Ranchos. It actually drives smoother. It may do the same thing and then I will figure out a solution.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

This is a known issue that Ford is aware of. I found a Ford Technical Service Bulletin #18-2268 (Sustained Steering Wheel Oscillation-Above 45 MPH, dated August 2018) that addresses this problem. All of the parts listed in the bulletin are what Baytown Ford has on their purposed work order. I'm taking it in next week to Silsbee Ford where the truck was purchased for a second opinion. I searched the F-250/350 and 2017-2019 F-250 Owners Group pages on Facebook and found this to be a fairly common problem. The opinion shared by some is, the stock wheels need 5 degrees more off-set with this suspension design.


----------



## waypoint (Jun 11, 2004)

I agree. It's probably the original Michelin tires. Look them over in detail. Is one of them wearing unevenly. I never had the death wobble problem until recently and it was one of the tires wearing unevenly. What made it more pronounced was the tread in the front right was beginning to separate and that was what was causing the even wobble. I replaced all four tires at discount tires and the F350 is running perfect again. I was thinking like the others that it might of been ball joints and alignment and stuff and wanting to blame FORD. In the end, it was just the tires. Also, make sure the tires or new tires are properly inflated. Good Luck.


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

My front end feels loose on my 17 also and I have 85K miles. When turn the wheel side to side sitting still I can feel the feedback in what feels like the tie rod and can hear a noise. I have a 100K bumper to bumper warranty I wonder if it will be covered under that.

Have not had any full blown death wobble yet but there are some times where I feel like I'm right on the verge.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

gozag said:


> My front end feels loose on my 17 also and I have 85K miles. When turn the wheel side to side sitting still I can feel the feedback in what feels like the tie rod and can hear a noise. I have a 100K bumper to bumper warranty I wonder if it will be covered under that.
> 
> Have not had any full blown death wobble yet but there are some times where I feel like I'm right on the verge.


2wd or 4wd...


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

gozag said:


> My front end feels loose on my 17 also and I have 85K miles. When turn the wheel side to side sitting still I can feel the feedback in what feels like the tie rod and can hear a noise. *I have a 100K bumper to bumper warranty I wonder if it will be covered under that.
> *
> Should be, click on front/rear suspension & steering
> 
> https://fordprotect.ford.com/premiumcare/


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

bwguardian said:


> 2wd or 4wd...


4wd


----------



## gozag (Apr 3, 2013)

djwag94 said:


> gozag said:
> 
> 
> > My front end feels loose on my 17 also and I have 85K miles. When turn the wheel side to side sitting still I can feel the feedback in what feels like the tie rod and can hear a noise. *I have a 100K bumper to bumper warranty I wonder if it will be covered under that.
> ...


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

They will do as little as possible to fix it then tell you to have the tires balanced and rotated...which will help a bit. Have them take a close look at the track bar...


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

I have a 2017 that had the death wobble issues after hitting bumps in the road. Started around 25k Changed the shocks with factory and it cleared up but came back within 10k miles. After market shocks and stabilizer cleared it up. No issues now.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

My Dad has a 2018 F250 started doing the same death wobble around 23k miles, my 2017 did it as well. Since it is a known issue, Ford should be installing steering stabilizers from the get go. Its ridiculous on a 65k truck and dangerous.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

Had an 06 Dodge 2500 with the same problem. Spent $$ to fix it. Got f'd on probable fixes. In the end, got rid of it.


----------



## cottonpicker (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a 2017 F350 4x4. We live down 1 mile of washboard gravel county road in Wharton County. My tie rods were shot at 28,000 miles. I did not even take it to the dealer. I had an independent shop install aftermarket tie rod ends with grease zerts. It is a shame that a $70,000 vehicle has these issues.


----------



## Mbond (May 30, 2018)

My 2017 70,000 miles drives great. Steering still tight 
It has developed a whining â€”almost but not a grinding noise Sounds like bearings maybe but I have been told that those should last much longer. I have not taken it in yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

